# Where can i charter an IP 27 or an Alberg 30?



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am looking to charter a smaller sailboat, like an Alberg 30 and an Island Packet 27, so i can decide which one I prefer.
It seems like al the charter companies only charter larger boats.
I am trying to decide which boat to buy and it is between one of the older, Alberg/Pearson 1970's era smaller sailboats or an Island Packet 27.
Any one knww where I can charter a smaller sailboat on the east coast of USA?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Chesapeake Dolphin Charters has some of Gratitude Yachting Center's IPs. _Captain's Choice _(IP27) has been in the slip next to mine for years.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Lots of A30's on the bay. I'd check out the owner's group and see if you can crew on one. There used to be a place / guy in Annapolis that chartered IP's. I don't know if he had a 27. Again, check the owners group (they have an active IP listserve -- check yahoo and google groups) I'm sure you can at least get a ride. FWIW A30's are getting a little long in the tooth, I'd look at CD30's too.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

blowinstink said:


> Lots of A30's on the bay. I'd check out the owner's group and see if you can crew on one. There used to be a place / guy in Annapolis that chartered IP's. I don't know if he had a 27. Again, check the owners group (they have an active IP listserve -- check yahoo and google groups) I'm sure you can at least get a ride. FWIW A30's are getting a little long in the tooth, I'd look at CD30's too.


Thanks Blowinstink


----------

